# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  >  3D Printer εκτυπωτής ΑΝΕΤ Α8 με πολλά extra και ABS filament

## ipago

Εκτυπωτής 3D ANET A8 με πολλά upgrades 

(εξωτερικά mosfets, φωτισμός,  πυρέξ γυαλί στο τραπέζι, καλύτερης ποιότητας καλώδια σε σημεία) και  σχεδόν 1.5kg filament ABS (το 1KG σφραγισμένο στη σακούλα του). 


Ο εκτυπωτής έχει τυπώσει περίπου 70-80 μέτρα ABS και περίπου 20-30 μέτρα PLA 


       Είναι σαν καινούριος και έχει συναρμολογηθεί με πολύ προσοχή. Λειτουργεί άψογα! 
       Πολύ εύκολο calibration τραπεζιού 


       Δούλεψε μόνο πάνω σε UPS. 


       Μαζί θα δώσω εκτός από τα παραπάνω και μερικά εργαλεία του, μερικά  spare parts και μνήμη micro SD 8GB + USB adapter + λογισμικό. 


       Το site του εκτυπωτή: 


http://www.anet3dprinter.com/e_products/Anet-8-Prusa-i3-3D-Printer-354.html


P4080004.jpgP4080001.jpg


Τιμή 240€ όλα μαζί

----------

